# moving to dubai from UK...any londoners out there?



## isabellaRose (Jun 30, 2009)

hey my name is isabella...26 years old....moving to dubai from uk....

jus wanted to know i have been to dubai numerous times and i absoultely love it!

is there anyone from uk on here would be nice to know as i only know a few people in dubai....

also whats the weather like in the summer? heard it is very hot?! cant wait!

also what are the best places to live accomodation wise??

isabella


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

:welcome: Isabella



isabellaRose said:


> also whats the weather like in the summer? heard it is very hot?! cant wait!


are you serious you can't wait for the heat, I think you might change your mind on that quiet quickly, in July/August temps can hit 50 degrees with near 100% humidity, the past couple of days has seen the Humidity shoot up, I went to the local shop a little while ago that's about 150meters and I was dripping, not pleasant, we are coming to the time of year when us whities go pale again from been indoors all the time

but once the good weather comes back in October/November then this is a great place to be outdoors




isabellaRose said:


> also what are the best places to live accomodation wise??


lots to choose from all depends on what you want? where you work? etc etc, there are countless threads on here discussing accommodation .

Where are you going to work?



isabellaRose said:


> jus wanted to know i have been to dubai numerous times and i absoultely love it!


Visiting and moving are very different, its no holiday getting set up here, but once you settle in and find your feet things will be fine, no different to anybody moving to any expatshirelane:


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

The heat is bloody shocking in the summer. My air conditioning went down recently and when I got out of bed the sheet resembled the Shroud of Turin. Check the thread about heat stress. It's no joke.


----------



## isabellaRose (Jun 30, 2009)

hey.....

oh my i'm not looking forward to the 100% humidity esp when my makeup drips off! lol

well i guess i have to get use to the heat anyway....esp if i am moving...

well my friend lives in jbr so i am initally moving in with her while i find a suitable place for myself....

i like jbr...and marina areas to stay not deira sides....

so what do u do and how did u et use to the heat? how long have u been there for?




mayotom said:


> :welcome: Isabella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## isabellaRose (Jun 30, 2009)

you guys are scaring me with the heat issues....

but at least u have ac everywhere 

did u move from uk too?




LaFolie said:


> The heat is bloody shocking in the summer. My air conditioning went down recently and when I got out of bed the sheet resembled the Shroud of Turin. Check the thread about heat stress. It's no joke.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Nope from Spain, but originally Ireland, and 45 degrees in Spain is like heaven compared to 45 degrees here, but its worth it for the other 9 months of the year, like in the yuk you wait all winter for summer its just the other way around here

also the little flags on the top left usually give a good indication of where people are from, although some people take the piss with pacific islands and former soviet republics


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hi*



isabellaRose said:


> you guys are scaring me with the heat issues....
> 
> but at least u have ac everywhere
> 
> did u move from uk too?


eazy guyz stop scaring the lady let her come down im sure she will survive the heat ...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Summer here is hot, no doubt, but for the other 9 months of the year, it is very pleasant. It does a bit chilly December/January, for chilly think daytime of 20c and evening of 14c.

As someone suggested, read the sticky thread I put on about Heat Stress.

I don't know if anyone would truly get used to the summer temperatures and humidity unless they were born or raised in similiar climates.

You spend the hot summer months going from your air conditioned home, into your air conditioned car, to the air conditioned office or shops etc.

Unless of course you are one of the poor so and so's (like me) in construction and you spend a lot of your time on site away from the a/c. Personally, I take 3 shirts to work to change into.

As for the original question, plenty of londoners in Dubai, me included. Where in London are you from?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mayotom said:


> also the little flags on the top left usually give a good indication of where people are from, although some people take the piss with pacific islands and former soviet republics


What you trying to say?

It's only really been the last few days for humidity, i reckon it's nearer 4 weeks a year that are uncomfortable - the last one being one of them, the heat isn't a real problem, it's the humidity.

But for 4 weeks of unpleasantness it's cool for the other 48.

Have fun......


----------



## isabellaRose (Jun 30, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Nope from Spain, but originally Ireland, and 45 degrees in Spain is like heaven compared to 45 degrees here, but its worth it for the other 9 months of the year, like in the yuk you wait all winter for summer its just the other way around here
> 
> also the little flags on the top left usually give a good indication of where people are from, although some people take the piss with pacific islands and former soviet republics




oh god the humidity cant be that bad can it?

well i love the heat anyway i want a really nice dark tan 

did anyone have any problems settling in?


----------



## mobad (Jul 1, 2009)

hi there i am in dubai come from uk its very hot here!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

People need to remember that is hugely dfferent from being on holiday where you can just lay around a pool when it's hot and working in the same temperature.


----------



## londonguyzee (Mar 3, 2009)

*hiya*



mobad said:


> hi there i am in dubai come from uk its very hot here!!


welcome to the Desert mobad  when did you move?


----------



## isabellaRose (Jun 30, 2009)

hey guys....

i'm sure i'll get use to it.... heard its got up to 42 degrees...

wow u guys how are u coping?!

better not let the ac break down...

so whats the social scene out there peeps?

isabella xx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

isabellaRose said:


> hey guys....
> 
> i'm sure i'll get use to it.... heard its got up to 42 degrees...
> 
> ...


It has been up to 45 this week, but a little cooler today at around 39. I walked from one venue to another very late last night (midnight) and it was still a sweltering 38 degrees. You simply learn to cope, but take great care during your first summer. It is not unusual for new people to get sunstroke & heatstroke as they rarely realise just how strong the sun really is.

Dubai is a very social town. There are masses of pubs, bars, restaurants and clubs.

-


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

isabellaRose said:


> hey my name is isabella...26 years old....moving to dubai from uk....
> 
> jus wanted to know i have been to dubai numerous times and i absoultely love it!
> 
> ...



This place is fille with brits........ so u wont be missing out anything only thing u may be missing is making long term friends


----------

